
P-bits: Bridging the gap between standard bits and q-bits - bookofjoe
https://aip.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/1.5055860
======
yifanlu
If P=BPP as we suspect, what advantage does this give us?

~~~
boothby
One can expect "constant factor" speedups, such as we see from GPUs. And some
clever people may find algorithms which result in polynomial speedups. In
(complexity) theory, the impact is negligible. In practice, dropping an O(n^3)
algorithm to O(n^2) can have a huge impact.

